# Commercial vinyl



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

What are your thoughts on commercial vinyl over commercial vinyl?
Hotel has a graphic they want put on existing 54 inch paper. It is just commercial wallpaper with a nice picture on it. Existing is pretty smooth and in great shape. Probably about five years old. 
Prime? Vinyl over vinyl adhesive? Staples? Don't do it?
Preferably advice from someone who has done it, and knows it still is adhered. 
Thanks


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I haven't done a graphic that way but have on occasion had to apply over existing vinyl. I used R35 to prime and as far as I know it is still there. I think VOV would work. In either case too much paste will cause a lot of bubbles because the adhesive is trapped and will gas off. There is also the problem of cutting seams too deep, cutting through the existing and causing it to split open. I used a seam buster (Joanna Knife), you could use a scrap piece of material behind the cut to keep it from cutting through. I would also use blue tape around the edges overnight to make sure they don't curl until they have a chance to dry. Good luck!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Best to check fire codes first


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've done several large mural wall coverings and it is best to be safe than sorry. You're better off removing the existing wall covering and installing over your prepped and sized walls. 

Below are two of the murals that we did at BWI Airport.

History of Aviation panorama: 
https://www.facebook.com/techpainti...351510282634/1255584614492646/?type=3&theater

Observation deck pilot's eye view:

https://www.facebook.com/techpainti...351510282634/1255579954493112/?type=3&theater


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Roamer said:


> We've done several large mural wall coverings and it is best to be safe than sorry. You're better off removing the existing wall covering and installing over your prepped and sized walls.
> 
> Below are two of the murals that we did at BWI Airport.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with sound advice. If you could remove only the area that gets the mural (minus a 2" border to double cut in to), you could inlay the mural to the existing VWC. The trick to that is a clean removal, and there may be no way to know how well the removal will go in the middle of an existing wall.
Those airport murals are awesome! Are they VWC or some sort of Calendered Vinyl?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I couldn't tell you. I, personally, had nothing to do with this project. Our institutional division handled this job and all of our work with the Metropolitan Washington Airport Authority.

I know that the wall covering came from a company in Atlanta, GA.


----------

